# Frostwreck



## cdblop (Jan 10, 2007)

Frostwreck is a cross of Jackfrost x Trainwreck(clone only)  

It is a newer cross worked on for a couple years, very rare as of now. 

Appearance  9/10, Large colas very frosty 
taste/smell: smell... mix of jackfrost(fruity) and trainwreck(diesel oil mixed with cat piss on dead whale with a touch of mint). The taste starts off fruity and then as it progresses gets this real nice funky taste hard to describe its deffinatly one where you pass around and someone hits and asks *** is lol

potency:10/10 stronger then jackfrost, small pinner is enough to take out a few heavy smokers


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 13, 2007)

cdblop said:
			
		

> small pinner is enough to take out a few heavy smokers


 
Now THAT'S what I'm talkin about!!!!!!

I LOVE that kind of weed!


----------



## cdblop (Jan 13, 2007)

yea its a nice part of my collection, very hard to come by.. almost impossible ;P


----------



## funstarfish (Apr 26, 2007)

i just love trainwreck crosses, gotta get my hands on some...


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 26, 2007)

You kept a mother I hope...right...

How do you even obtain a clone only strain? I guess you just have to know a grower and get it in person huh.


----------



## Rocker420 (May 8, 2007)

speaking of trainwreck, anyone know where to get some seeds? i looked on Dr.chronic but couldnt find any.


----------



## funstarfish (May 8, 2007)

yeah, im a huge trainwreck fan but its a clone only strain.  but the crosses are sometimes better.  there has to be some seeds out there with trainwreck parents?


----------



## Des Pot (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm growing a Dutch "cheese" ,"trainwreck" cross at the moment . looks and smells promising.only at day 19 flowering, so i'll just have to be patient. all grown from seed.


----------

